

Crowdsourced Twitter Content - kt9
http://chirpsy.com/

======
isaacn
Hello Hacker News and thanks for the post about Chirpsy, KT9.

I've been a long-time reader of HN, but this is my first post. :-)

I'm the founder and CEO of Chirpsy. I would be happy to answer anyone's
questions about Chirpsy and how we manage our crowdsourced workforce.

